# concerned about new thyroid pain



## kapayne (Oct 4, 2013)

I have had Hashimotos for 5+ years now. Currently I am not on a medication because my new dr since moving is a "wait and see" type and I am 9 months postpartum. A month ago I took a 5 day course of prednisone for my slipped rib and on day 2/3 my thyroid started hurting. I quit taking them, tried one day of them three days later and it hurt again. Yesterday I took ibuprofen for a headache and it also made my thyroid hurt. I cannot find any literature on this and it has me very concerned. Can anyone give me suggestions as to why this may be happening? Ibuprofen has never done this before and I don't typically have pain. My last lab work showed a TSH of 5.8 and T4 of .8 (.7-1.9 range). My TPO is anywhere from 400-1500 in the course of my disease. Any ideas or suggestions? Losing steam these days.....


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not sure about the pain...but my guess is that with labs like that, your thyroid is probably swollen and pretty grumpy.

I would be changing doctors and finding someone who is willing to be a bit more proactive.


----------



## kapayne (Oct 4, 2013)

I have attempted three doctors in this area since our move twp years ago. Outside of throwing a complete temper tantrum in an office, I am not sure how to get one to understand that I do need a medication, even if my levels "don't look that bad". The rest of my body sure does, I can tell you that. My next appt in on the 8th. Its just a GP but he has been the most reliable of the three thus far.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Try going through the resources here to find a doctor who will listen; http://hypothyroidmom.com/top-10-resources-to-find-a-great-thyroid-doctor-in-2013/


----------



## kapayne (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you, StormFinch. I now have an appt Monday so I hope to make some progress then.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kapayne said:


> Thank you, StormFinch. I now have an appt Monday so I hope to make some progress then.


I sure hope you make some strides w/this. And really; an ultra-sound would be at the top of my list for sure. How about you?

Pain is an indicator that further steps should be taken.

And, pray tell! What are your lab results and could you please enclose the ranges with the results?


----------

